# Denver Post MSR Ban Reinstatement Poll



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Clearer minds have prevailed! Found this poll on another forum. The Denver Post has a poll running on whether the stupid idea should be reinstated, as Hillary has suggested. Cast your vote if you like, but by the look of the numbers (88% against reinstatement and 12% for reinstatement) it was and still is, a stupid idea.

https://www.denverpost.com/2016/06/13/poll-reinstate-federal-assault-weapons-ban/


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'm shock in the ultra-liberal City and County of Denver the numbers are that far apart. Maybe there is hope after all........good thing they didn't run that poll in Boulder.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'd be surprised if most of the voters are from Denver. I voted ! Once it hits the forums many out of area people jump in.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

that makes more sense Don..............


----------



## Agney5 (Sep 28, 2013)

The one thing on our side is we are pretty united, I don't know I've ever seen a public pole show majority support for gun control. The minute they hit the web all the gun communities are spreading the word getting people to vote.


----------

